# Why you should know X-Men for memorizing



## Alex Gold (Mar 25, 2022)

So I was looking at the Speedsolving.com wiki site for Letter Pairs to find some good images for letters I was stuck in (Here's the link for anyone who wants to see it - https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_letter_pairs ) . I scrolled down to the X section cuz of course I struggled with finding out words that start with X. Over there I saw that some of the letter pairs had X-Men characters associated with them - Such as Angel for XA or Beast for XB. That got me thinking that since there were a whole bunch of characters in the X-Men universe, there should be a lot of characters that could be good images for letter pairs. 

Here's a list of what I could come up with - 

XA -Angel
XB - Beast
XC - Cyclops
XD - Deadpool / Darwin 
XE -Erik Lehnsherr (Magneto)
XF- Emma Frost 
XG- Gambit
XH- Hank McCoy (Beast)
XI- Iceman
XJ- Jubilee
XK- Kitty Pryde
XL- Logan (Wolverine)
XM- Mystique/ Magneto
XN- Nightcrawler
XO- Ororo Munroe (Storm)
XP- Phoenix
XQ- Quicksilver
XR- Rogue
XS- Storm
XT- Toad 
XU- Unus the Untouchable 
XV- Professor XaVier
XW- Wolverine

I did some strange things so that every letter pair has an X-Men character assigned to it. I know some of them are the same character such as XL for Logan and XW for Wolverine, but I think that if you imagine XL being the character without his superpowers and XW with his superpowers that might help. It can be a bit confusing though. I understand. Also, yeah Deadpool isn't technically part of the X-Men I know, but he's like basically an X-man from what I've researched (I haven't read the comics though so don't quote me on that). But I also included Darwin for XD if Deadpool won't work for you because Deadpool isn't an X-Man but Darwin is. It's just that Darwin isn't as well known as Deadpool. 

Some of them are enemies of the X-Men and not X-Men themselves but I think they count if they are in the X-Men universe. 

XV is Xavier because of the X and the V in the name of course though it's different from the rest of the characters so it might be a bit hard to remember. Also yeah XU is a character that no one knows about because I couldn't find any well known X-Men characters that start with U.

Or you could skip the X and just go from W to Y.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2022)

Good job with getting creative with the X starting letter pairs.

I have gotten creative with the letter X as well, as I have associated a lot of letter quads starting with X or having X in between with fictional characters with X-men fandom being a subset of it.

I think W and Y are worse. You can stick with what you have associated for the letter X for your BLD letter pair memo system.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2022)

I've had Professor XaVier for XV since 2007/2008. But yeah, this is a good idea. It's nice that most of them fit in two syllables, but I have been trying to stick to a single syllable as much as possible so my images match my audio memory. But maybe it's still doable with some creativity. "Feen" for Phoenix, "Quick" for Quicksilver, etc. Most are odd enough that they don't clash with other single syllables I have. Some of my current X's are some of my worst images; I may borrow some (or maybe even all) of these.


----------

